# Kaykay's Flirt



## midnight star stables (Mar 9, 2007)

My mom and I say that tonight is the night :bgrin :lol: I have been watching her since she's been online and this is one mare's that I REALLY want to see foal... So who else thinks she might go tonight? She sure looks tired




:

Flirt's Foaling Cam

She's been lying up right and flat out again and again like a toilet seat :lol:


----------



## Reble (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry Desiree, she did this the other night, I was sure she was having that baby... :lol:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 9, 2007)

she looks uncomfy. Biting sides, and laying back ears...I thought she was straining, but I think she was peeing


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 9, 2007)

Haha  I didn't know that Karla, Let's hope she hold's out then 

I saw that too Stacy



:

O-well... I have all week :lol:


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 9, 2007)

Flirt's Cam is down as well as CC's here. Anyone else?


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Mar 9, 2007)

Flirts cam is working for me....

Gage


----------



## Steph G (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah Flirts is still working for me, but I can't get CC's


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 9, 2007)

Hmm.. Okay Thanks, I'll work on it then



:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 10, 2007)

She is seriously uncomfortable- if she does not go tonight it will have to be soon!!

Poor baby, Kay I hope everything goes smoothly for her sake and yours!!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 10, 2007)

I swear, Flirt, if you do not have that foal soon I shall get on a plane and I shall.....



:

and then I shall..... :deadhorse2:

And after that I shall.....:xbud: :xbud: :xbud:

So GET ON WITH IT!!!!!!!

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :new_multi: :new_multi: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL at Jane! these babies bring out the best in us!


----------



## Reble (Mar 10, 2007)

Can someone put the link back up? I cannot get on this one? :lol:


----------



## MiniforFaith (Mar 10, 2007)

Trying to post it, but I can't seem to do it. When I checked it, it wasn't working.. Must have gotten unplugged.. :no: Hope it works

http://wefoal.com/_2007/30373735/cam.htm


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 10, 2007)

It's been down here all day. I did get it working last night though :bgrin

Flirt

You guys :new_rofl: :new_rofl: :new_rofl:


----------



## Reble (Mar 10, 2007)

STill down.... :lol:


----------



## MiniforFaith (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm going to



: if she has it and I don't get to see it.. Everyone in our house has been watching her.. I am going threw Flirt withdrawls.. :ugh:


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 10, 2007)

I know.. I know.. My mom has really gotten into it & we have been making bets and watching it together for some time now... I wish the camera would be corrected, I too would hate to see her foal when none of her biggest fans(Including Kaykay



: ) Were there to see and share it



:


----------



## afoulk (Mar 10, 2007)

Flirt's camera is still down. I was on this morning up till 730am and when I returned home I couldn't get it up. I don't think it is unplugged as I am getting a server error message instead of just a black screen. My error says media server cannot connect to a live source. I went to another site and I got it up just fine. I guess I will just keep checking to see if someone catches it and gets it corrected.



: 



:


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 10, 2007)

I just tried and the camera is still down.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 10, 2007)

rabbitsfizz said:


> I swear, Flirt, if you do not have that foal soon I shall get on a plane and I shall.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO You are so funny Jane!


----------



## kaykay (Mar 10, 2007)

im on the phoone with hubby trying to fix it!!! they unplugged it again




thanks so much watching for me while im gone. im on ktys laptop and cant hardly type!

my men are not very computer literate lol. im trying to help them get my baby back online!


----------



## Leeana (Mar 10, 2007)

Hoping the girl holds out until kay gets back home. I think we are all anticipating this foal.

So kay did you get pics from the clinic or going to tell us about it?


----------



## Becky (Mar 10, 2007)

Working now! :aktion033:


----------



## gimp (Mar 10, 2007)

It's up now, and she looks miserable. :lol:


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 10, 2007)

:cheeky-smiley-006: :lol:


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 11, 2007)

how's she doing? I just checked and I don't see her in the stall.


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 11, 2007)

Today is baby day (my dog whelped today) so...go Flirt go!


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 11, 2007)

She was out for abit around noon when they mucked her stall but then returned looking as _"happy"_ as ever



: . She was out for a while later too, but she is now snugg as a bug in a rug



:

I check in every couple hours till about 9... then I keep her on till I go to bed. I hope Kay gets home soon so that she can foal



:


----------



## kaykay (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah im home!!! Just put flirt back in and Im hoping no one caught the rodeo on cam LOL. I had every horse in there for a few minutes EXCEPT flirt. We have noticed she tires very quickly now and lays down much more then normal. Hubby said she went off feed again this morning and was doing some odd things with her back legs. Shes just a bit longer under the tail. Bag is still very full but no wax. I did thank her for letting me get home before she foals.

Im so tired from the trip but we had a great time. Ill do a seperate post about the clinic when i have caught up around here.

THANK YOU guys so much for helping watch her while i was gone. It really did help my anxiety knowing there were other people keeping an eye on her.



:


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 11, 2007)

Well I missed the rodeo  Haha

I have taken a bunch of pics while she was going up and down and looking at her sides as I thought she was in labour



: She looks like a cute ball with legs and a head :bgrin

Kay, when is/was she due?


----------



## kaykay (Mar 11, 2007)

thank you so much karla!! flirt is kicking her belly and stomping. maybe just maybe?? lol


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 11, 2007)

Well maybe... she _is_ down... but she's be up again soon, you watch



:



:


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 11, 2007)

can't view camera.

editted: it is there now.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh this is driving me NUTS!!! She's up again! You can do it Flirt!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 11, 2007)

:ugh: :bgrin Told you so!

I can see this foal being another forum Timmy  :bgrin


----------



## kaykay (Mar 11, 2007)

im thinking the name is definitely going to be TEASE


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 11, 2007)

IMO Tease is a perfect name!  Do you plan to show this foal Kay?


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 11, 2007)

She is certainly restless! I "think" it is going to be tonight or else in the wee hours of the morning!

She acts like she is having contractions - but - then - I "thought" she was having them the other night and obviously she was not.


----------



## Russ (Mar 12, 2007)

Come on Flirt...............let's see your little squirt!!!!!!!!! (ther's a barn name for ya, Squirt) :bgrin



:


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 12, 2007)

: So she's down again. Maybe Bonnie could yell at her! Just kidden



:


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 12, 2007)

I know - just when I have decided to go to bed she lays down - bet she is waiting until we all go to sleep and then-----does anyone know how many days she is at??? It probably tells on here somewhere but I am tooo lazy to look!!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 12, 2007)

Does anyone know if this is her first foal or not?


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 12, 2007)

Rachel said:


> Does anyone know if this is her first foal or not?


Yes I do know that she is a maiden. I am not sure of the date thoughâ€¦

I too am going to bed nowâ€¦ I have a ton of work to do tomorrow, but I will check flirt first thing in the morning.




:


----------



## gimp (Mar 12, 2007)

10:40 PST and she is wandering around looking for something to eat 

When I came out to check a bit ago she was laying flat out and I got excited. Then she looked like she was trying to roll. More excitement, until I realized what she was doing. I'd say "Flirt" is the perfect name for her. I think she knows we are watching. :saludando:


----------



## Devon (Mar 12, 2007)

Come on Flirty Girl



:


----------



## Reble (Mar 12, 2007)

Really restless this morning and rubbing that butt... :lol:

I think I will go put the coffee pot on....


----------



## kaykay (Mar 12, 2007)

this mare!! I know i saw two small contractions last night. You can kinda see now the huge hole/nest she has made right in the middle of the stall because for some reason she took all the straw out. Last night was also the first time ive seen her kicking her belly.

Shes approx 310 days. her udder is huge but has been for awhile now. this is the first maiden mare i have had bag so early. Cant get a milk test darn it!


----------



## Frankie (Mar 12, 2007)

Kay,

Maybe she is camera shy!!!! Have a talk with her, tell her you are turning if off, and whalla,,,,relaxation and out comes a baby!

Soon????????


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 12, 2007)

Or I can nip over and



:


----------



## kaykay (Mar 12, 2007)

you guys crack me up!!! its time to feed but shes such a fllighty mare i was waiting a few minutes to see if she was going to do anything. shes rubbing like crazy again.

Just a reminder if she starts foaling ill be standing right outside the stall so even though you dont see me im there



:


----------



## Reble (Mar 12, 2007)

So nice to see someone else working.. :lol:


----------



## kaykay (Mar 12, 2007)

LOL busted! wow she made a huge mess last night. manure is soft again but shes done that before. She did NOT WANT HER VULVA looked at. Did get a glimpse and its hugely swollen but not real long


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 12, 2007)

They can drive you crazy. :ugh: We still have four that are ready to foal. One is a madien mare that also has a full bag and has nested bitting her side and feet ,laying out flat and still Know foal.Wishing you the best Kay.


----------



## kaykay (Mar 12, 2007)

thank you frannie! im thinking good thoughts for you also. shoot i cant decide wether to let her out. she was kicking her belly like crazy again so I think she has to stay in for a bit. you can see she has barely touched her hay again. Drama queen to the extreme!


----------



## Leeana (Mar 12, 2007)

> Drama queen to the extreme!


I think there is truth to that LOL. :lol:

I have another good feeling about today .............................but then agian that 'feeling' i had last week sure went out the door huh?



:


----------



## kaykay (Mar 12, 2007)

if its a filly that could be a name laughing. (baxters drama queen to the extreme) now shes all settled down again. geesh. really need to start watching bailey soon so i think im going to have to run out and get another camera.

Maybe i just need a different mare to look at

went and checked her and doesnt look like anything different going on so shes outside playing :bgrin


----------



## Reble (Mar 12, 2007)

I am guessing she is outside for the day ?



:


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 12, 2007)

Cam no working again, even though I know she's out



: Anyone else?


----------



## Erica (Mar 12, 2007)

Flirt sure is drama queen :bgrin been watching her on and off when I am watching mine over at work.....but she Can't cross her legs FOREVER!!!

I have a mare who I think will be going very soon, hopefully will wait till tonight, but.....I dont' know, she's been pacing all morning, smelling of her poop, pawing - she's a maiden - Little Kings Wild Thunder.......so???


----------



## OhHorsePee (Mar 12, 2007)

The phone lines are out at Kay's so don't be alarmed about the cam being out. As soon as the lines are fixed Flirt Vision will be back up and running.



:

Fran


----------



## kaykay (Mar 12, 2007)

they finally got the phones working but just got the net back now. sorry!!

erica no fair you cannot have another one before flirt foals lol.


----------



## Russ (Mar 12, 2007)

Kay, you need to get Flirt a cam to watch Erica's mares. :bgrin LOL

I say Flirt wants a St. Paddy's baby.




: So hold onto your lucky 4 leafed clover!



:


----------



## Reble (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok now where is Kay's camera?

Sorry guys will not be hooking mine up to live cam, I want to make sure I can see my own.

Does this happen alot when you hook up to another web site? Or how does the live cams work?

Can someone give the site again. Is it up?


----------



## gimp (Mar 12, 2007)

http://wefoal.com/_2007/30373735/cam.htm


----------



## Reble (Mar 12, 2007)

Got it thanks... :lol:


----------



## Rachel (Mar 12, 2007)

Holy cow! I just went and took a look at Little King Lee and he is awesome! :new_shocked:

I hope you get a little pinto baby. Do you know if Flirt is homozygous?


----------



## kaykay (Mar 13, 2007)

rebel mine only went out for awhile yesterday because our phone lines went down. That is only the 2nd time we have lost phone service since i lived here. The other time is when the dogs or kids accidentally hit the cord and pull it out lol. But even if mine goes out i can always see it on the tv i have it hooked to. So i can see it on our tv or online. I do think some of ericas problem is because shes on dial up but i could be wrong. Just guessing

I just LOVE King Lee!!! He is even better looking in person! King Lee is homozygous for pinto and Getitia and I both suspect Flirt could be too. Im going to color test flirt after she foals for homozygous and frame.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 13, 2007)

Just opened up the camera and she looks to be over trying to find food to eat.


----------



## Erica (Mar 13, 2007)

> Ok now where is Kay's camera?Sorry guys will not be hooking mine up to live cam, I want to make sure I can see my own.
> 
> Does this happen alot when you hook up to another web site? Or how does the live cams work?
> 
> Can someone give the site again. Is it up?


Rebel,

As well with mine even if the computer goes down ext.....I am still able to see as I have multiple receivers. Actually I bought three, one that goes into the computer for live cams, then the two other for two different TV's in the house. My system is wireless so you can have recievers wherever as long as they will reach the signal from the transmitter........like mom takes one up to her beauty shop during the day sometimes.

I really think the problem last nigth may have been the bandwidth was exceeded......as when the low alert went it wasn't long till all of you lost feed it seems, and someone posted that the low alert sends out ~20 million alerts :new_shocked:, if even a portion of those logged on to see the birth (and it was during a decent hour so may have had more try to see) then I could see how the bandwidth would have exceeded........even this morning the cams look fuzzier online than they have at times.


----------



## Latika (Mar 14, 2007)

Just opened the cam... and at the moment she looks dead, hope she is just sleeping! cant see her head...?



:

some one tell me they can see her moving when i cant?!

*False alarm!!*

Just saw her swish her tail!  i shall watch longer next time haha


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 14, 2007)

I had just checked her, also - I know what you mean - it is scary when they don't move.

Now she is really agitated and swishing up a storm - bet she wonders "what" is going on in her stomach!

Poor girl but when that foal comes she will know it is all worth it.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 14, 2007)

She looks to be snoozing right now. Keeping the cam up while I get kids ready for school.

Poor thing!


----------



## kaykay (Mar 14, 2007)

you know i was ready to go out and wake her up she was so still lol. we have noticed that she sleeps and lays down a lot now! Poor baby is just huge. we are having rain/thunderstorms today. This for some reason causes my cam to turn red so please know if its messing up its because of the storm. flirt will probably be in all day due to the storms.

Bailey is just starting to bag up so Im going to have a real dilema if flirt doesnt hurry up.


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 14, 2007)

That baby just doesn't want to come out yet... Betch it's a boy


----------



## kaykay (Mar 14, 2007)

i have always felt it was a colt but everyone else is guessing filly. man shes already sleeping again!! just not like her to lay down and sleep this much. Realy wish you guys could see how big that hole is that she lays in. I have never had a mare do that to this extreme! i fall in it everytime i clean the stall lol


----------



## gimp (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm getting a lot of dark "flashing" stuff going on. I'm going to assume that you are having a lot of electrical activity in the area. She appears to be eating, so I suspect that it will be fine by the time this foal makes it's appearance. :lol:


----------



## Cimarron (Mar 14, 2007)

She's resting and getting ready to foal! Hope it is soon! Sheila


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 14, 2007)

with my luck she will foal before I get home tonight. May have to start dinner late so that I can check on her.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Mar 14, 2007)

Poor thing looks so tired and uncomfortable! I hope she goes SOON!

Hmm... She is laying down all stretched out.. Is she just napping, or....?


----------



## kaykay (Mar 14, 2007)

she is sleeping all the time now! I have never seen a horse lay down and/or sleep this much. Shes not showing any labor signs at the moment but was kicking and digging again this morning. Its so muddy and wet here and more storms on the way so shes going to stay in today.


----------



## mini_wonderful_things (Mar 14, 2007)

kaykay said:


> she is sleeping all the time now! I have never seen a horse lay down and/or sleep this much. Shes not showing any labor signs at the moment but was kicking and digging again this morning. Its so muddy and wet here and more storms on the way so shes going to stay in today.



I have noticed that's what flirt always does. That is her favorite thing to do. She is like a cat that sleeps 16 hours a day. Or was it 18 hours? lol. Anyway keep us updated on how she is doing.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm noticing that the baby is really kicking hard today. But who knows it'll happen when we least expect it. Oh well just keep on waiting!! :lol:


----------



## kaykay (Mar 14, 2007)

jessica you are so right!! baby has been moving really hard. supposed to have some really big storms tonight around 2 am. So while all of you are peacefully sleeping i will still be watching flirt LOL. I look like this all the time now :new_shocked: we should rename that mare stare eyes


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 14, 2007)

she is pretty restless tonight...walking all around.


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 14, 2007)

Lying like a poor fat beached whale




I bet she'll have it before March breack



:


----------



## punky (Mar 15, 2007)

Did she have her baby? I can`t tell there is to much fuzz on there to see anything??????

Good luck Flirt, hope all goes well for you.....


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 15, 2007)

I thought the same thing this morning...


----------



## kaykay (Mar 15, 2007)

no baby



the storms are messing up the cam. its been storming all night and still no foal. I think i will put bailey in with her today for some company. I hate keeping her in but dont dare put her out in the mud and rain because for sure she would then foal LOL. so if you see another pregnant mare its bailey visiting her buddy.

fyi bailey only has one eye. just didnt want anyone wondering why her head looks odd from the eyeless side


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Here in NH we have a winter storm warning coming in for later today through the night. I will check out the cam when I get home tonight. Work will not allow us to open up live cams here...oh well.


----------



## punky (Mar 16, 2007)

Anything going on with Flirt lately?

Been checking in on her...

Tina


----------



## kaykay (Mar 16, 2007)

Flirt is out playing right now as shes been in due to rain. Nothing new to report darn it!!





Shes still kicking her belly alot and has a big udder but still no changes in her vulva. Tried to get a milk sample yesterday but no luck there.

thanks for asking!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm glad to hear she's out playing while we've all been glued to our screens watching her.



: Just don't turn your back on her while she's out there--this could be the chance she's been waiting for!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 16, 2007)

Kay I am still watching my 4 mares all the signs but no foals yet.I know how you feel. :new_shocked:


----------



## kaykay (Mar 17, 2007)

yep im watching. unfortunately the drama queen has been doing this for days. im going to pull my hair out


----------



## Mona (Mar 17, 2007)

kaykay said:


> yep im watching. unfortunately the drama queen has been doing this for days. im going to pull my hair out


Here Kay....I'll give you a helping hand... :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :bgrin


----------



## kaykay (Mar 17, 2007)

LOL mona!! that is exactly how i feel!!! And you guys know me im a worrier so now i worry that the foal is getting huge. hubby is out feeding so maybe youll see him on cam. Im so tired so hes giving me a break


----------



## TTF (Mar 17, 2007)

:bgrin We had a mare do this last year...Drives you crazy! One thing's for sure, you're not alone in the frustration. :ugh:

:lol: I keep pulling up Flirt's cam whenever I'm on the computer. Maybe we can both have St. Pat's babies! :bgrin

Edited: When was her 1st due date? I'm sorry, it's Saturday, not up for math.


----------



## kaykay (Mar 17, 2007)

I thought she took on her first breeding because she was so huge and bagged so early so that was early March. Now we know her due date is April 3rd. She started bagging up on Feb 3!! I have never ever had a maiden bag up that early. Normally i have observed that all my other mares foaled 30 days after they started bagging. But that just didnt work with the drama queen.

Bailey is also due April 3! But shes just starting to bag up.

both of these girls are normally the sweetest mares in the pasture and both have turned into major meanies (trying to be nice LOL)


----------



## kaykay (Mar 17, 2007)

i always use 330 days. now flirt is shetland/mini so i asked the pony breeders and they also said to use 330.

She has looked depressed the last couple days. Poor baby. She was out all day yesterday and still just kinda moped around the pasture and was mean to everyone.

now im out of straw dang it. I shoulda known it was to early to use straw lol


----------



## Leeana (Mar 17, 2007)

Well if anything this has been a learning experience. I now know all about maiden mares and all the signs of foaling (or should i say not foaling LOL).





April 3rd will hopefully come fast! :lol:


----------



## TTF (Mar 17, 2007)

Kay, I think I see the hole you were talking about in her stall now that someone's in there cleaning. The silly mare thought she was a bird and needed a nest!




:


----------



## kaykay (Mar 17, 2007)

kyle is out doing chores and yes now you can finally see how deep the hole is! And notice how its almost the exact same size as her body?? This is what she lays in and when she stands she puts her back legs in the hole and her front legs on the outside. So funny!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 17, 2007)

Flirt is just like my Silver thankfully I left her open this year she's had 3 babies and starts acting like she's having it that night one month prior. It is ridiculous and her first baby was 3 weeks late! However to this day her first was the best she had an awesome filly that was undefeated in her yearling year. This year she'll be 3 so I'm excited about it. I think the longer you wait the better it is lol I hope it's true for you!



: still :lol: lol


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 17, 2007)

is the cam down?


----------



## TTF (Mar 23, 2007)

Had to dig this thing out but...



: is Flirt ok? She was laying dead flat. I honestly thought she was dead. She just put her head back up and looks uncomfy.

How was she earlier today?


----------



## kaykay (Mar 23, 2007)

*thanks so much for asking! *we finally have the cam fixed so that it wont go off everytime it rains (which has been all day for days now) we finally figured out it was a bad connector that got wet.

Flirt has been really uncomfortable for 2 days now. Last night she fooled quite a few of us and we thought it was going to BE THE NIGHT. I was so sure that around 4 am i got up and got dressed and put my shoes on lol.

She has very soft manure again and is just generally grouchy and uncomfortable. She is a drama queen for sure.

Bailey is fast catching up so Im really hoping flirt foals soon so i can get bailey on cam


----------



## Devon (Mar 24, 2007)

Come on Flirt! Make your mommas life easier and foal tonight a healthy Filly



:



:



:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm sorry - some of you seem to be under the impression Flirt is a horse????

Well, I am here to tell you she is not.

She is a very rare example of the lesser Pinto Pygmy Elephant, and, as all pachyderms she has a gestation of 24 months.

So...get your popcorn in now you are in for a long wait!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OhHorsePee (Mar 24, 2007)

Look at the difference now in Flirt's hip. She is now laying with her hip higher then before.

Here is a picture from February 25th with her side laying and her hip is flat.






And here is a picture from this morning. Notice her hip is held higher up.






Fran


----------



## kaykay (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks fran! i noticed that too. also when you compare the pics you can see the foal has moved much lower and isnt bulging out the side as much as it was in feb.

Jane you so crack me up! she has to foal eventually right??

wish i could get a pic of her udder. never seen a maiden bag this big and not foal


----------



## TTF (Mar 24, 2007)

kaykay said:


> she has to foal eventually right??


You're not alone. We've got a mare here thats driving us crazy waiting. :ugh: I'm praying for both of us!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow....every time I see this thread pop up...Im thinking she FINALLY foaled, but nope...still waiting!! Im with Jane on this one...LOL!!! :lol:



: :new_shocked:



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 24, 2007)

Triple the Fun said:


> kaykay said:
> 
> 
> > she has to foal eventually right??
> ...




:saludando: add me to the list! my jennet is due "sometime in March" per her prior owner, by history foals a week or so after she drops and gets a HUGE udder. well she dropped THREE WEEKS AGO but still has hardly any udder... and we are fast running out of March. :ugh: like you Kay i need her out of that pen so i can get the next one in...  however our weather just changed drastically for the worse so now i am hoping she will hold on to it for a few more days



:

and LindaL i agree with you, every time i see this thread pop up i think there will be baby pictures :new_shocked:


----------



## Mercysmom (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh, I feel your anxiousness... my Modern mare took forever to foal...she let Nefertiti cook for 351 days and that was "short" for her....

Hope you have a healthy baby to cuddle soon...

Watching all you expectant "grandmas and grandpas" and your adorable foals makes me wonder if I could breed my girls again....I had so much trouble for a few years but everyone's foals are cute! Don't think I could, though and not having a stallion makes that so easy!!!



:

Maybe that is why I bought two Morgan foals...they are almost yearlings.....  And Neffie is still a baby to me!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## kaykay (Mar 24, 2007)

im laughing so hard reading this. this mare has worn me out! Okay im almost positive shell foal tonight. Why?? Because I did something to my right eye and its swollen and watering and hurts like crazy. Cant wear my contacts so had to run to walmart and get my glasses fixed. So yep I figure shell foal tonight while im half blind LOL. So if you see me in the stall yes thats me with glasses. *no one has ever seen me in glasses as I hate them*

And she is finally progressing in the vulva dept. Its very long now and hugely swollen. So pls think good thoughts for us! Im praying so hard we have an easy delivery.

I hadnt posted it before but we just lost Tinys foal a couple weeks ago. I was so upset couldnt even talk about it. It was a stunning colt approx 9 months gestation. For some reason the placenta detached and the foal died.(we found her with the placenta all the way out and then had the vet come and pull the foal) Really broke my heart so I really need something good to happen





Shes out playing right now enjoying the first day without rain in 3 days.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 24, 2007)

Mares are ridiculous I'm watching mine right now I would have thought Flirt would foal before mine!lol But I think not,I swear it is a mental thing as soon as you are not watching,they foal. The mare that's close for me right now has had 2 and I missed them both! Because at that single moment I wasn't watching I either just left or just coming in to check. But I know that her body can't wait she has a foal every year at 315 days so it depends on which day she took. I wish Flirt was that easy to determine. Did she watch you install the camera. LOL!! I thought she would have it when the camera got fuzzy. Oh well got to go check on mine.LOL TTYL



: :ugh: come on girls!

P.S. Sorry for your loss,I know how hard it is,I hope things start to go better for you.


----------



## Bluerocket (Mar 25, 2007)

Just peeked at Flirt -- her belly looks like a big V today -- not sure if it is just her angle in the stall vs camera and my dialup line.


----------



## miniwhinny (Mar 25, 2007)

Come on momma :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:



:


----------



## kaykay (Mar 25, 2007)

shes definitely changed shape again. im waiting a bit before i let her out. just went out and she has tons of cow patties in the stall. Ill be going out in a minute to scoop but had to come and get the dang phone.


----------



## sedeh (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tiny's foal. :no: Hopefully Flirt will have a healthy foal* really * soon so you can get some rest! :bgrin


----------



## Reble (Mar 25, 2007)

Kay maybe try her temperture, with dogs it drops, :lol:


----------

